# Why do people not want black or black/white cats?



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Just curious to know as the rescues are FULL of them.

I was one of those people who said I wanted ginger and tabby cats and definately not a black cat. My reason were;

Because our nutter neighbours (who have thankfully gone back to whichever hell hole they came from) had black cats and I had a fear of them trying to take ours and claim them as their own. 

I was somewhat superstitious about black cats.

My childhood cat was ginger and husbands childhood cat was tabby.

Of course all these requirements went out of the window when my Furbies and I fell in love with each other - colour be damned, they are the best things ever. Of course, now I will never have any such opinion again, but I was wondering if most people's reasons are mainly superstition?


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Not sure why but I loved my black cat Chloe 

There seems to also be a lot of black cats at our SPCA also

Here he is









Maybe it is cause people like bright and vibrant colours

For me I like greys, blacks and torties/torbies


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I just don't get it! Pure black, Tuxedo or Friesan pattern , I love them all!! People often talk about the 'prettier' coat patterns to be had, but but in my mind there is nothing more stunning than the monochrome palette. Having more than a 'hint of a tint' myself I have to say I have never been drawn to the gingers although there are a few torties on here who are changing my mind.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it's the same with dogs too. 

As well as people not liking the colours-it could be that black/white cats are more frequent than other colours and are represented more in rescue because there are more of them?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it is partly superstition but I also think that people dont deem black cats to be cute. Their faces are solid in colour and so often seem 'hard' a ginger or tabby kitten has a more expressionistic face due to the colours enhancing their features. 

This is just my opinion as to why (I have recently kept a black kitten that I was fostering) some people are more drawn to coloured cats. I could be totally wrong mind you.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont get it neither. I absolutely love all black or all white cats, i think they are stunning..strangely enough though i dont have a black or a white one but i would have one...or two


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> I think it's the same with dogs too.
> 
> As well as people not liking the colours-it could be that black/white cats are more frequent than other colours and are represented more in rescue because there are more of them?


That could be true, but Battersea, my local RSPCA and CP all said to me that the black and b/w cats stay in rescue for far longer than other cats before being rehomed. The first thing all of them said to me was would I consider one - as if it were a disease, although they all pointed out they didn't mean it that way and they had to ask as some people are so firmly against black cats, although having been with so many of them they couldn't work out why.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

As the owner of a black & white & 2 black cats I personally don't understand it, maybe people find all-black cats confusing, I'll admit from a distance I have difficulty telling them apart if they've got their backs to me but facially they are completely different & they have a different sized white star on their chests


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Merenwenrago said:


> Not sure why but I loved my black cat Chloe
> 
> There seems to also be a lot of black cats at our SPCA also
> 
> ...


What a beautiful cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I dont see colour when looking at cats/dogs/rabbits or any other animal for that matter.I only ever see their personality, they could be pink with green spots ,it would make no difference to me,all colours are fine


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I think it is partly superstition but I also think that people dont deem black cats to be cute. Their faces are solid in colour and so often seem 'hard' a ginger or tabby kitten has a more expressionistic face due to the colours enhancing their features.
> 
> This is just my opinion as to why (I have recently kept a black kitten that I was fostering) some people are more drawn to coloured cats. I could be totally wrong mind you.


Yes I think that may be one issue, although it's a shame as there is a lot of expression given off by all cats including black ones.

I think the 'can't tell them apart from a distance' also features as a factor, which many people believe to be true. I think someone also once said to me she wouldn't be able to find a black cat if it was hiding, although I pointed out to her that she probably wouldn't be able to find ANY cat that wanted to hide. 

I have to say that although both my cats backs are black Oscar is far bulkier (all fluff as he is much lighter than Wilbur) and Wilbur has some strange brown stripes that only show up in the sunlight.

Most people cannot tell my two apart though. It is a bit like having twins - only a mother can tell them apart as she knows them so well 

(However, wouldn't this be the same issue if you had two tabbies, two white or two ginger cats etc?)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I would say that Calico markings are my least favourite but that wouldn't stop me having one if the circumstances were special.

I think black & white cats are extremely cute and I adored the one that used to live next door to us. She was such a wee honey!!! 

I must confess that I have recently noticed that I DO go ga-ga over solid white cats and this probably due to how I am with Merson.

However, I like black cats very much - have been slave to a few along the way - and wouldn't have any issue with getting another one if a vacancy came along.

I think much of it stems from the stupid superstition about witches having black cats!!!! If the idiots looked a bit closer, they'd see that my cats are all colours..................


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I think much of it stems from the stupid superstition about witches having black cats!!!! If the idiots looked a bit closer, they'd see that my cats are all colours..................


Perhaps you are setting a new trend?

Oscar sits on my shoulder. If I got a broomstick too do you think I could scare the neighbours?


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Lumboo said:


> Perhaps you are setting a new trend?
> 
> Oscar sits on my shoulder. If I got a broomstick too do you think I could scare the neighbours?


Dont forget the hat and the pumpkin light too


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love black cats! And black and white ones are sooo cute! I'm not supersticious so it doesn't bother me! I'm struggling to find kittens of the right age locally so I can't really be picky but any colour is fine with me..they're all beautiful


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I always liked black/black and white cats. But I'm the kind of person who's wardrobe has 3/4 of black clothes. 

Don't worry. Black cats are totally in now; they're minimalists, elegants and match any furniture  

Take a look in the forum how many new owners had adopted a black cat!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I love black/black and white's but after Sooty I couldn't bare having a reminder of him. I know some day I'll have them again, as I love the colour/s. Admittedly Storm does have a lickle bit of black, a smudge down his nose!

Sooty to me was a perfect tuxedo, and in the future when his memory doesn't hurt so much I'll have more


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook

Star in her new home, she looks soo grown up now and is properly ruling the roost :lol:

Having 6 cats, 2 are black (and yes can tell them apart a mile away even though no one else can!) 2 black and white, 1x black and grey and 1x torby, they are all gorgeous!!!!

I have always wanted another tabby so was really probably a bit extra fussy with kittykats new home as secretly wanted to keep her - which was just typical that I actually found her the most perfect home ever  still she's settled in quickly and is very happy.

I do go gaga over white cats at the moment though as would love a white tail against all those black ones :lol:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> Most people cannot tell my two apart though. It is a bit like having twins - only a mother can tell them apart as she knows them so well
> 
> (However, wouldn't this be the same issue if you had two tabbies, two white or two ginger cats etc?)


Actually - maybe my eyesight is off (it bloody shouldn't be after that expensive laser op!!) your boy's stripe that goes down their noses are different, on one of them it looks wider than on the other. Am I right?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> Perhaps you are setting a new trend?
> 
> Oscar sits on my shoulder. If I got a broomstick too do you think I could scare the neighbours?


Broomstick?????? Girlfriend, get with the picture hun _*Moggybaby snaps her fingers in the air.....*_

Don't you _KNOW_ that todays witches won't be seen on _ANYTHING_ less than a Dyson DC4........????


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

I love the look of all cats. But because of my boy, my heart always beat a little extra when seeing a tabby.

But I don't think colour will ever matter to me when choosing a cat. The whole black and black/white issue is the same here in Denmark  there where many of them when I picked up my black and white girl. She really did not have it going for her  wrong colour and shy personality. 

Have no idea why people don't like them - I find them just as stunning as all other cats.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Actually - maybe my eyesight is off (it bloody shouldn't be after that expensive laser op!!) your boy's stripe that goes down their noses are different, on one of them it looks wider than on the other. Am I right?


Your laser eye op is spot on! 

From the front they are super easy to tell apart as Oscar has a fluffier face/beard, whilst Wilbur has a thinner face and a more mature looking expression.

Wilbur also has a perfectly white nose, whereas Oscar has a half black half white nose.

As you can see from my other thread, another difference for the moment is that Oscar has no eyebrow whiskers and Wilbur has three above his left eye!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I do go gaga over white cats at the moment though as would love a white tail against all those black ones :lol:


     

_*Moggybaby runs off to put a sooper dooper tracker on Merson as MAM lives TOOOOOOO close for comfort.......*_


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> Your laser eye op is spot on!
> 
> From the front they are super easy to tell apart as Oscar has a fluffier face/beard, whilst Wilbur has a thinner face and a more mature looking expression.
> 
> ...


I spend too much time looking at your boys pictures in your signature I think!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> _*Moggybaby runs off to put a sooper dooper tracker on Merson as MAM lives TOOOOOOO close for comfort.......*_


Merson is booooooooooootiful :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Im now on call for a pregnant feral now though - if they can catch her so dont have the time for kittynapping at the moment :lol:


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

My first ever cat - well, she belonged to my parents - was a black cat called Lucky. My family never had a pure black cat again, but we did have 2 black and white brothers, and my parents were adopted by another black and white cat later on. (They've also had tabby, ginger and tortoiseshell cats, so they're not picky about colour!)

Sam is black, although he looks dark brown when the sun falls on his coat in the right direction, and I certainly wasn't thinking about what colour he was when I found him - only that he was a cat in need. I do have a particular fondness for black cats, but it seems to be overcome by a desire to protect the fragile ones. When our neighbour's cat had kittens, the one I found hardest to not have was the little black and white boy who was the runt of the littler, even though he had 2 fluffy black sisters.

I just seem to end up taking the cat that needs me the most. That's how we ended up adopting Eva when she turned up in our garden all thin and sorry for herself (she's tabby/tortie/white, and very pretty). If I went to a rescue centre to adopt a cat, I think I'd be like the woman I heard about years ago who phoned Battersea Dogs' Home and said she wanted to take the 2 dogs that had been there longest.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> *Im now on call for a pregnant feral now though* - if they can catch her so dont have the time for kittynapping at the moment :lol:


There are two ways of reading that....... Guess which one I went for!!!!   

_*Moggybaby now has a vision of MAM rolling around on the ground, yowling, and swishing her tail in a provocative manner whilst the feral cat sits and watches...... *_


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> There are two ways of reading that....... Guess which one I went for!!!!
> 
> _*Moggybaby now has a vision of MAM rolling around on the ground, yowling, and swishing her tail in a provocative manner whilst the feral cat sits and watches...... *_


:lol: :lol: :lol: only you!!! Its a better vision than the reality though, pj's, dressing gown, hot tea and lots of snotty tissues - lovely that the flu is to have as a guest I wish it would sod off now!


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Speaking of black and white cats. This one is at my local shelter. I find him hilarious looking  reminds me of cow. Why he is still looking for a home I really don't get  in real life he seems like a fun little character.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Speaking of black and white cats. This one is at my local shelter. I find him hilarious looking  reminds me of cow. Why he is still looking for a home I really don't get  in real life he seems like a fun little character.


Oh now he is stunning!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Speaking of black and white cats. This one is at my local shelter. I find him hilarious looking  reminds me of cow. Why he is still looking for a home I really don't get  in real life he seems like a fun little character.


Spotty cat :001_tt1:

I wasn't that fussed when I got my cats, although I did have a preference for a Ginger, the rescue didn't have any available black or black and white kittens, they were mainly tabbies and Monty was the only Ginger and he stole my heart and Maudey's little back story was heartbreaking so I took them


----------



## Yaazmahn (Aug 23, 2011)

that is rather odd, can't see why, the litter that Allie came from, there were three others, one which was black with a white chin, and black and white REALLY fluffly female and black male but you could slighty see ginger bits in him, I know I went for the tortie one, but I fell in love with her because of her personality, the first thing she did was roll on her back and let me rub her belly, she must of been about 5 weeks then. However, I did had to make the descion between the black boy and Allie, but I chose her because she was the bouldest out of the four aswell, the little black and white fluffy female is a adorable and I believe they still might have the black and white fluffy female and the black male unless they managed to pass them onto good homes. Hopefully they have, they were all such lovely little kittens. Attached are photo's of the lovely little litter when they were just under a month old.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Speaking of black and white cats. This one is at my local shelter. I find him hilarious looking  reminds me of cow. Why he is still looking for a home I really don't get  in real life he seems like a fun little character.


:001_tt1: what a little beaut!! So like a cow tho :lol: can't understand why he is still looking for a home either..I'd have him in a shot!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Speaking of black and white cats. This one is at my local shelter. I find him hilarious looking  reminds me of cow. Why he is still looking for a home I really don't get  in real life he seems like a fun little character.


Ooh I am tempted. He would fit right in to our odd household.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw a really weird looking black and white kitten on a website the other day for sale. It had a black head but from just above it's mouth down past its chin was white and it had these really cute little pink lips and looked like it was totally pouting! My goodness it looked a little weird!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

My favourite bed time story growing up was called 'Tip Toes, The mischievous kitten' , so I grew up thinking that is what a cat _should_ look like.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiptoes-Mis...1988/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314193811&sr=8-1

Our first ever family cat was trapped from the feral colony at the hospital where my mum worked....when we opened the box to see a hissing spitting tabby baby we saw we had trapped the 'wrong' kitten as he was not black and white!


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Alfride said:


>


Those markings are gorgeous.


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

I couldn't care less about the colour of a cat's fur or their markings; good socialisation, personality and temperament were far more important considerations for me. 

I was originally going to get a black and white kitten, but by the time I'd spoken to the seller she only had one kitten left and I preferred to get two littermates so I waited.


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> and Wilbur has some strange brown stripes that only show up in the sunlight.


Poppy has some too. In the right light, you can see that she has tabby markings like (my) Oscar. You can see them on her body in this picture:


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

kaz25 said:


> :001_tt1: what a little beaut!! So like a cow tho :lol: can't understand why he is still looking for a home either..I'd have him in a shot!


I know right! I can't stop laughing when looking at him. He is called Christian  which I find almost as funny cause I don't think he looks like a Christian. To bad he is located in Denmark or you could have had him in a heartbeat  here you just pay up and get the cat with very few questions.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Speaking of black and white cats. This one is at my local shelter. I find him hilarious looking  reminds me of cow. Why he is still looking for a home I really don't get  in real life he seems like a fun little character.


If only you were not in Denmark! lol


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww all your black,black/white kittys are beautiful 
Ive had four and in my experience they are very loving and loyal.
I love my black beauties


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

Its probably that b&w cats are more "common" as in.. you get more of them born by accident therefore ending up in rescue. 

I have a black and white boy and a tabby girl.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

PolkaDotty said:


> Poppy has some too. In the right light, you can see that she has tabby markings like (my) Oscar. You can see them on her body in this picture:


They are called shadow markings my black kitten has them too but his are spots  A lot of black kittens have shadow markings but tend to grow out of them (I hope Uggs doesnt I LOVE them on him )


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I'm hopefully picking up 2 gorgeous black and white kittens tomorrow night or friday


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I had a beautiful Tabby while I was growing up, she was born feral. We called her Chester, she was a bit of everything! Tabby with White feet, and white chest one ginger back leg, and a cream belly with black spots. She was gorge. 
When I went to get my own cat earlier this year I wanted to help the most needy, regardless of colour so originally went to see older cats in the shelter, however as soon as I walked in Tillie started with the meow I now think of as MOMMMMM! Mom? Mommm?!?! Mom!!! 
She is all black with about 10 white hairs in two places on her side but I couldnt care what colour she is  its her personality I clicked with. (Plus its the ideal colour for a witches cat so some probably say she suits me!) I love that if its not good light or she is in her favourite bush you can only see her eyes, so when she does that smizing thing slowly its like she is disappearing like the Cheshire Cat. 
Its another reason I try to encourage people to go for a rescue cat rather than a baby kitty, as you 'll know if you get on once you've visited a few times and spent time together!! I'd hate to have a beauty of a kitten that grew up to just look at me full of contempt!! lol :crying:


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

OMG Christian is fantastic :001_wub: Why on earth isn't someone looking at him and thinking, right get Christian, get a dalmatian puppy and get some cow skin rugs and lets get some awesome house decorating going!!! 

I don't have an answer as to why people prefer other colours over blacks, apart from what has been said. I am lucky enough to have an (almost) all black visitor to my new garden who my husband nicknamed Nemesis, a bit harsh compared to 'stripy cat' and 'fluffy cat' simply because the lad is black. But we both agree he is beautiful and regularly steal a few cuddles from him.

I would love someone to tell me "oh I don't want a black cat" only so I can say "omg are you racist?" just to watch their reaction


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

I lurve :001_tt1: all black cats. There are 2 that play in the back gardens most days and I love the way the slink around and their fur really shines in the light. There are also other cats around but I love watching those 2 out and about together.

When I was a kid my mum told me black cats were lucky so I have a bit of a soft spot


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

I have owned a black cat who I loved and felt she was beautiful. She is no longer with us and when we decided we wanted a rescue cat we were struck by how many black and white and black cats there were. We decided to go for a B&W one that was very nervous and needed a chance. She is under a year, has had 7 kittens and a stray. She has a very striking nose marking and I have noticed some friends not moon over her like our other cats. TO us she is stunning!


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

I know!! We'ce just been trying to re-home black and white kittens, the vets said the exact same thing - cats with colour get the most interest. I can't see why - I have two blackies who are gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

there is a lovely black dog at a rescue near by & i kept saying i can't understand why he hasn't been snapped up
i'd kill to take him home! and a friend from the usa said it's simple 'he's black'
they dress up all their black animals in bandannas ect to try & stop people looking over them at the rescue she works for
i'd never thought about it before! i never even noticed colour.
i didn't think it was as common here, but saw an RSPCA album the other day promoting all the black pets looking for a home- i find it mad!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

I did not realise this was the case actually, i have a black cat and also a long haired tabby. I love black and black and white cats actually, the only ones i do not like are tortoiseshell and have never had a ginger tom either although not saying i would not have one.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

I have a pure black and a black and white cat.When I approached the rescue about adopting them I said I wanted the cats to choose me and didn't specify any colour.On looks alone,if left to my own devices,if I'm honest ,I'd probably have gone for tortie or tabby or grey...............BUT,the rescue lady had been fostering these two for a number of months,they needed a "forever home" and she "matched" their personalities to me and I couldn't be happier-I adore them and am now a completely besotted cat slave.No way would I part with my black boy and black and white girl now,not for ANYTHING!!!......................and you know what? I really feel that the whole experience has taught me never to choose an animal of any kind on looks alone again.That rescue lady was so spot on in placing these two with me.They are beau............tiful. :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## mummybear (Aug 16, 2011)

I was looking at my local RSPCA's Facebook page earlier and the majority of the cats waiting for homes appear to be black or black/white. They do seem to be the most common cat colours in this area. There are 5 cats in the close where I live and 3 out of 5 cats are black.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Actually when we were matched to cats by our rescue there was a beautiful Tortie. She was ginger and Grey and would have matched Ella and Archie perfectly BUT I knew she would get a home plus she was at the front of the cage purring and wanting cuddles. Cleo, black and white and cowering at the back of the cage deserved more of a chance.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i do i do!!!!!

i remember ringing up my local rescue specifically looking for a black cat and i think they were shocked as they said normally people say any color but black. black cats have always been my favorite and i`ve got a massive soft spot for them. i can never understand why they`re over looked as i think out of every color combination they`re definitely the prettiest and most striking! that being said, somehow i ended up with a white cat and a black/white/brown cat.

i did adopt a black girl from cats protection when my daughter was a baby, she was amazing and would run up to my daughter everytime she cried which would immediately fascinate my daughter and give me peace to get on with things  someone left the window opened in my kitchen and she got out and i never seen her again - well not for 2 years until i found out the neighbor a few doors down had taken her in and kept her   by then it was too late to take her back as she`d just keep going back to them!

so yer, if i was looking for a cat then it`d always specifically be a black one


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got a HUGE black boy who's much admired by everyone-like a small puma. He's really handsome even if I say so myself! Lovely face shape and eyes. Actually think I'd prefer a black to a dark tortoiseshell some of whom can be very termperamental indeed. I knew a vet once who said he never wished to see another in the surgery!! My own light-colored tortie is very gently, I have to say.

I believe it's down to a supply and demand. Both black are black/white are more common.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Alfride said:


> Speaking of black and white cats. This one is at my local shelter. I find him hilarious looking  reminds me of cow. Why he is still looking for a home I really don't get  in real life he seems like a fun little character.


I don't understand it either.:huh: Why has no-one snapped the gorgeous boy into a loving forever home beats me.hmy:


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well Rosie Posie is black and white and adorable yet she isnt a fuss pot like Mr Cheese who is ginger.

I have 2 kittens that are white with black splodges and when people have asked about the kittens they are the ones they want and the black and white ones dont even get looked at.

Bear is the only Kitten not to have a home and he is a black fluffy little thing with white flecks at the end of his fur.
He is adorable and i am guessing my OH is going to keep him.

I refuse to let the white and black female go because someone asked me if her colour would be transfered to kittens if she had some.

Cats are gorgeous no matter what colour. Im not into pure breeds i am a moggy lover


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

dont know but my friend wont have anything but black or black and whites.
i have a black nfc and i got him cheap because the breeder said that no one would want him but black and black and white nfcs and coonies actually are very rare because they dont sell. i look at it that i have a very uniique nfc


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've scoote right to the end of this thread after my last post, so apologies if this has already been mentioned - I know nothing about 'cat colour genetics' but could it be anything to do with a recessive gene in cats (moggys at least) which means there are more of this colour (black/white) variation than any other to begin with????? I've no idea but am very interested.:smile5:

I have never thought anything about this subject before & was unaware of any 'dis-preference' (don't know if that's even a word) toward Black/Black'n'white cats.

I've had 6 cats in my life :- 1.Syreeka - tabby girl (rescue center) 
2.Brenda - tabby/white girl (private re-home).
3.Jarvis - black'n'white boy (rescue center)
4.Jeremy - tabby patterened fawn boy (private rehome)
5.Frank - ginger tabby patterned boy (stray who 
adopted us)
6.Kong - tabby boy (neighbours cat had kittens) 

My favourite of them all was 'Jarvis.' My wee black n white rescue centre boy who I got when he was 10weeks old. He was the most loving, but chilled out cat ever..........just lovely. Nothing to do with his colour though, & none of my cats were chosen/acqired because of their colour.

I loved them all & I miss having a cat.................xx


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yaazmahn said:


> that is rather odd, can't see why, the litter that Allie came from, there were three others, one which was black with a white chin, and black and white REALLY fluffly female and black male but you could slighty see ginger bits in him, I know I went for the tortie one, but I fell in love with her because of her personality, the first thing she did was roll on her back and let me rub her belly, she must of been about 5 weeks then. However, I did had to make the descion between the black boy and Allie, but I chose her because she was the bouldest out of the four aswell, the little black and white fluffy female is a adorable and I believe they still might have the black and white fluffy female and the black male unless they managed to pass them onto good homes. Hopefully they have, they were all such lovely little kittens. Attached are photo's of the lovely little litter when they were just under a month old.


Aaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhh.

So cute especially the middle pic.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

EAC said:


> I have owned a black cat who I loved and felt she was beautiful. She is no longer with us and when we decided we wanted a rescue cat we were struck by how many black and white and black cats there were. We decided to go for a B&W one that was very nervous and needed a chance. She is under a year, has had 7 kittens and a stray. She has a very striking nose marking and I have noticed some friends not moon over her like our other cats. TO us she is stunning!


She is Beautiful.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I love my Black/Black and white cats. after all I have 4


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Although there may well be more black or b/w cats being bred, 3 different rescue centres I have visited plus when I have contacted Mayhew and Celia Hammond have all said black cats and b/w cats are overlooked so spend longer in the shelter. This seems to apply to kittens too. 

If a litter produces 3 black cats and two ginger ones, the likeliness of the black cats taken first is minimal. I have also noticed that CP tend to rehome one black kitten with an alternative coloured one where possible. Whether this is a conscious decision I don't know, but it has been consistently the case over the past few months.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I LOVE Black and Whites but then im biased  .....I was supposed to be picking up a tabby or a white I cant remember now lol 8yrs ago - but when we got there my baby was the first to pad over to me cos he was the cheekiest and the most daring  I knew right then he was mine and I have never been disappointed in my choice - he is so loving,loyal and has such funny quirks ...........for me its not about what breed is the best -or which has the best genes - its about having that bond and companionship - he is happy and im happy and for me thats all that matters!


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Gorgeous pic suzy


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> Although there may well be more black or b/w cats being bred, 3 different rescue centres I have visited plus when I have contacted Mayhew and Celia Hammond have all said black cats and b/w cats are overlooked so spend longer in the shelter. This seems to apply to kittens too.
> .


The CPL said the same thing, black cats are "impossible" to home. Kittens aren't so bad but anything after 9 months and a person coming in for a young cat will take a 6 year old tabby over a 1 year old black cat.

It's so sad as our local rescues are *full* of black cats and they have people ringing and asking if they have anything other then black cats otherwise they won't bother to come down hmy:.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

strange as just been talking about this and i think its the same with any animal.

When we adopted our black and white bunny he had been in for ages, despite being so loving, and they put this down to hos colouring.

We have also got 2 black and white guinea pigs...

Tbh i think its personal preferance rather than people disliking the colouring, or at least i hope so.

My friends step daughter has 11 kittens atm, 10 black and 1 ginger. The ginger was the first to be reserved. She said she isnt worried abou finding homes for the black ones, but i think she may struggle.

\where \i live you can get black moggies for free or really cheap. My personal favs are greys and they are also way more, dont know why? A litter currently being advertised has 2 black and white £20 ono each, a grey tabby £80 no and a ginger for £50..mind boggles why colour should change the price?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> The CPL said the same thing, black cats are "impossible" to home. Kittens aren't so bad but anything after 9 months and a person coming in for a young cat will take a 6 year old tabby over a 1 year old black cat.
> 
> It's so sad as our local rescues are *full* of black cats and they have people ringing and asking if they have anything other then black cats otherwise they won't bother to come down hmy:.


I do not get it, why black cats?


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I LOVE Black and Whites but then im biased  .....I was supposed to be picking up a tabby or a white I cant remember now lol 8yrs ago - but when we got there my baby was the first to pad over to me cos he was the cheekiest and the most daring  I knew right then he was mine and I have never been disappointed in my choice - he is so loving,loyal and has such funny quirks ...........for me its not about what breed is the best -or which has the best genes - its about having that bond and companionship - he is happy and im happy and for me thats all that matters!


Awwww, he is just so handsome.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

EAC said:


> Gorgeous pic suzy


Thank u  your babies are super cute too xx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

when we adopted lightening and were told he had been overlooked so often my son said its furryracism.. we couldnt stop laughing


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

mstori said:


> when we adopted lightening and were told he had been overlooked so often my son said its furryracism.. we couldnt stop laughing


brilliant!!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> The CPL said the same thing, black cats are "impossible" to home. Kittens aren't so bad but anything after 9 months and a person coming in for a young cat will take a 6 year old tabby over a 1 year old black cat.
> 
> It's so sad as our local rescues are *full* of black cats and they have people ringing and asking if they have anything other then black cats otherwise they won't bother to come down hmy:.


Sadly, I think I may have been one of those people back in March. I was so set on having my ginger and tabby kittens that I wasn't interested in hearing about any other cat/kitten. I wanted to recreate something I had in my childhood and almost wanted a replacement 'Ringo' and I think my husband wanted a replacement for his childhood cat too.

Going into the CP that day changed my outlook in what is important. A cat is a companion that has to match the family in personality - in our case, quirkiness. Growing up, my cat was just always there as part of the family so I never knew his 'introduction'.

The fact is that we just 'knew' when these kittens came to us and their looks didn't matter.

During their neutering I met a lady who is a fosterer for CP and she knew our kittens. She said they were really shy and never went to anyone and hid when approached. She was so surprised to see how confident they had become.

See, the cats really do choose their people


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my baby, isnt he gorgeous


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

its a shame they are overlooked. When we got Dorrie, I didn't see her until she was brought to the house. I had to choose her over the phone. As soon as my ex said there is a black one here, I said thats the one! She is the boss of the other cats lol
Hudson is the most loving and always waits til last to have some food. Leo is the cheeky mischievous one and Madison is the little princess.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

When I found out people bypassed black cats I decided I would like to adopt one  She's been here just under a month now and is the cutest dinkiest kitty with the loudest purr ever! And my BSH loves her too, and the Labrador ha ha.


----------



## Moonlightblonde (Aug 22, 2011)

I am not sure if anyone has already said this but I think the reason there are so many black and white cats needing homes is just that there are more of them born.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I noticed this too when I was working in rescue - every cat bar one was black or B&W. I totally fell in love with a 7 year old B&W stunner called Linford - I would have taken him in a shot if it wasn't for my tabby terrorist.

I don't understand the dislike of black and B&W cats. I have the most gorgeous full black cat, he's honestly like no other cat I've ever seen. Jazz is the most expressive gentle giant who's never growled or scratched in his life. He lives to be petted, he never stops purring and his favourite thing is to sit in your lap while you sing to him (he's a bit odd!). He's getting on a bit now so sometimes comes back indoors with mucky paws - how many other cats would let you hold them with one hand while washing their feet under the tap? He's ace, my littlest best mate.










At nearly 12 years old he still loves his carrot! (Small vid):



I don't think I'll ever be able to get another black cat after he goes, but there's definitely room for a B&W here when the time comes.


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

ohhh cat colour discrimination!...Its so sad that people are against black or black and white cats! 
Cats with mostly white and some black seem to find homes better than black cats with only a bit of white though - or pure black - unless they're fluffy! whats that all about? 

Maybe its just because black or black/white SH cats are so common. idk


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

I love tuxedo cats! My family cat Mimi was a tuxedo, and my brother's childhood cat Mary was pure black. OH's family cat is also a tuxedo cat, so we wouldn't mind getting a tux. In fact, OH has a strong preference for black pets because his family always had two black labs at any point. But then we fell in love with Big Ginge here from a friend's litter of 3 non-black kitts.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

EAC said:


> I have owned a black cat who I loved and felt she was beautiful. She is no longer with us and when we decided we wanted a rescue cat we were struck by how many black and white and black cats there were. We decided to go for a B&W one that was very nervous and needed a chance. She is under a year, has had 7 kittens and a stray. She has a very striking nose marking and I have noticed some friends not moon over her like our other cats. TO us she is stunning!


She looks pretty darn stunning to me too hun!!!!! :thumbup:



Ianthi said:


> I've got a HUGE black boy who's much admired by everyone-like a small puma. He's really handsome even if I say so myself! Lovely face shape and eyes. Actually think I'd prefer a black to a dark tortoiseshell some of whom can be very termperamental indeed. I knew a vet once who said he never wished to see another in the surgery!! My own light-colored tortie is very gently, I have to say.
> 
> I believe it's down to a supply and demand. Both black are black/white are more common.


So where are the pictures of this small puma then young lady????? :huh:



shamykebab said:


> I don't understand the dislike of black and B&W cats. I have the most gorgeous full black cat, he's honestly like no other cat I've ever seen. Jazz is the most expressive gentle giant who's never growled or scratched in his life. He lives to be petted, he never stops purring and his favourite thing is to sit in your lap while you sing to him (he's a bit odd!). He's getting on a bit now so sometimes comes back indoors with mucky paws - how many other cats would let you hold them with one hand while washing their feet under the tap? He's ace, my littlest best mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one word for this dude -* WOW!!!!!!!!* :001_tt1:

He reminds me of my beautiful Boris who I had about 15 years ago - Very sleek and shiny.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Almost all of *my* cats have either been all black or black'n'white (mainly black) the only ones who haven't been are those who've adopted me full time like #'s 2 and 3 cats, Fudge and Max.

I've got a real soft spot for all black cats and they must know it, even the majority of those who have found the flap is open 24/7 have been black.

Ian


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i have no idea! i love black and bnw cats! they are my fav!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow ShamyKebab your fellow is gorgeous!! as is little Thomas Kath  - I just love Black cats eyes they are always so hypnotic and vibrant in colour ! if and when I get another cat it will deffo be another B&W or completely Black - they ROCK!!:cornut::cornut:


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I would've thought the opposite, that black and white cats were more popular, as I've seen so cat lovers on here who have said, time and time again, "Ooooh I love black / black and white cats!" 

Funnily enough our breeder said to us that she gets a lot of enquiries from people who say they "Don't want a ginger one" and I've heard that ginger cats are overlooked a lot. 

I think people do have preferences for breeds and colourings. Dinah was turned down by our breeder's neighbour who had first pick of the litter, because of her colouring. Thank goodness she didn't want her. 

If I had a black and white female cat I think I would have to call her Jess! I always think of Postman Pat's cat when I see black and white cats.


----------



## lisadew24 (Apr 4, 2011)

could be that black is the most dominant colour so there would be more black or black/white cats around and if there is more black cats around then you would see more of them in rescue centers doesn't mean that people don't like them. I think the most avoided colour is pink eyed whites in small animals cuz somehow people think these animals are crazy but my pink eyed white guinea pig was more friendly than my normal coloured one


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

lisadew24 said:


> could be that black is the most dominant colour so there would be more black or black/white cats around and if there is more black cats around then you would see more of them in rescue centers doesn't mean that people don't like them. I think the most avoided colour is pink eyed whites in small animals cuz somehow people think these animals are crazy but my pink eyed white guinea pig was more friendly than my normal coloured one


No, it is nothing to do with the number of cats. Rescue centres say people simply overlook/disregard these colour cats in favour of tabby, white, tortie or ginger - it appears to be the same across the world, not just the UK.

Ginger is actually a very popular colour in London, and if you check Gumtree or other similar sites, the masses push their prices up for this colour cat but black ones are sold off the cheapest, and when they can't be sold are dumped at the rescue.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I've just had a paw in the ribs because there are lots of pics here of beautiful black cats and this little lady has not been included...... hmy:










Unfortunately, I can't ever get her to sit still long enough to get a very good portrait picture of her so most pics end up being action shots or sleeping shots!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I've just had a paw in the ribs because there are lots of pics here of beautiful black cats and this little lady has not been included...... hmy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww she is stunning :001_tt1: again those vibrant eyes  just beautiful !xx


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> Ginger is actually a very popular colour in London, and if you check Gumtree or other similar sites, the masses push their prices up for this colour cat but black ones are sold off the cheapest, and when they can't be sold are dumped at the rescue.


Or just dumped.

Reading this thread is breaking my heart because I hate to think of any cat being overlooked, but especially because whenever anyone talks about black cats, I always think of my Sam.

I've always wondered why Sam was dumped on his own at about 8 weeks old, and I'm beginning to suspect I may have my answer.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

wel, i've just got a 10 week old black & white - he was only one in litter - rest were tortie girls, 4 went before him

i love his goatee!


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> I noticed this too when I was working in rescue - every cat bar one was black or B&W. I totally fell in love with a 7 year old B&W stunner called Linford - I would have taken him in a shot if it wasn't for my tabby terrorist.
> 
> I don't understand the dislike of black and B&W cats. I have the most gorgeous full black cat, he's honestly like no other cat I've ever seen. Jazz is the most expressive gentle giant who's never growled or scratched in his life. He lives to be petted, he never stops purring and his favourite thing is to sit in your lap while you sing to him (he's a bit odd!). He's getting on a bit now so sometimes comes back indoors with mucky paws - how many other cats would let you hold them with one hand while washing their feet under the tap? He's ace, my littlest best mate.
> 
> ...


He is soooo handsome!! here is my Harry who I also think deserves to be in the handsome black cat club....then again I am a bit biased.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

well, the friends daughters kittens have been put up for sale on gumtree ive just seen for £20 each  hope they all get a nice home.. 10 all black..


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I just love Black cats eyes they are always so hypnotic and vibrant in colour !


You're right! Jazz's eyes change colour during the day, it's so odd. Sometimes they're yellow-green like in the other photo, but other times they are a bright lime green!

Here's an old photo when he must have been about 3 or 4:










Absolutely LOVING all the black and B&W cats on this thread! They're all stunners!


----------



## Yaazmahn (Aug 23, 2011)

The person I recieved Allie from still has the black and white fluffy girl that is in the picture I posted, haha, personally I'd keep her for myself!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

M









Moonspell









Midnight


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

All of your cats are soooo gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Horris when I first got him










Him Now. About 2 years later.


----------



## solosdad (Jul 2, 2011)

i love black cats my solo was pure black and our new kitten is also black i think they are mystical well thats me saying that lol i dunno theres just something i find intresting in black cats must be there peircing bright green eyes that some have


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

I finally managed to find some photos of my gorgeous Sam posing in my OH's light box. OK, the last one is a bit of a comedy one, but it's the kind of thing he does when he sees you approaching with a camera.


----------



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone on here in Greater Manchester wanna look after a black cat for about a year? Voluntary position but all food etc. paid for and small allowance given


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> I noticed this too when I was working in rescue - every cat bar one was black or B&W. I totally fell in love with a 7 year old B&W stunner called Linford - I would have taken him in a shot if it wasn't for my tabby terrorist.
> 
> I don't understand the dislike of black and B&W cats. I have the most gorgeous full black cat, he's honestly like no other cat I've ever seen. Jazz is the most expressive gentle giant who's never growled or scratched in his life. He lives to be petted, he never stops purring and his favourite thing is to sit in your lap while you sing to him (he's a bit odd!). He's getting on a bit now so sometimes comes back indoors with mucky paws - how many other cats would let you hold them with one hand while washing their feet under the tap? He's ace, my littlest best mate.
> 
> ...


Although i love all the pics of everyone's cats, i have to say WOW this boy is absolutely stunning, he has such a look about him, I love him.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I love black and white cats!! I have 2 new 9 week old kittens and I specifically wanted the black and white ones out of the litter. I had a Tuxedo cat called Buster before and he was the most adorable, loving, affectionate cat I've ever known although I am slightly biased . He passed away last October aged 15.

Here are my new babies:


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a black and white cat - shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Heres my cat Kizzi, she looks a bit like Shammykebabs.

Kizzi is 3 years old today and is our 1st cat.










Its quite hard to photograph black cats but now and again you can get a good photo.

I too asked the rescue centre for a black or black and white cat and had a surprised yes we have got some, and the rescue lady said the same, she finds them hard to re-home, Kizzi was only 7 weeks old when i got her as well having been orphened at 5 weeks, she had a eye infection and looked rather sorry for herself but we fell in love with her when she sat on my husbands shoe in the pen, with lots of others, she chose us.!

Here she is on the day we brought her home,


----------



## Berger (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah when we went to choose a cat, both homes said the black, b/w ones were so much more difficult to home. They had loads of them. I do think for moggies, black & white are the dominant colours (genetically speaking), so eventually most strays will end up more & more like that, if deliberate breeding is left out of it.

We liked half a dozen of them (well all of them), but were left choosing between a lovely brown/ginger girl and a b/w boy. We chose Boris (our name, not theirs!) partially because we wanted to help the b/w situation, but also because he was so beautiful! 

I genuinely don't prefer any colour cat, think they're all beautiful. Not too fussed about Siamese or those with really fat faces, but would still look after one if it needed a home!

No Boris photos on this laptop, but he's a very handsome one year old with white mouth, chest and 4 white socks. He's currently chasing a piece of string all over the front room :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

They are stunning


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Check out my latest thread - a classic example of just how gorgeous black and white kitties are


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

We always choose the black cats they are so sleek and beautiful

Here is Abbey who is 17 she is sat in front of the screen right now in a couple of the pics


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

check out the trendy facial hair! 
one of my childhood kittys was b&w, i like how variable they are!


----------



## lechatnoir83 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've had black cats for years, 2 of which still live with my parents and I've just taken on 2 kittens, one of which is black and white  I think monochrome is the way forward


----------



## LoveMyKeiraLou (Aug 26, 2011)

I now have two black and white kitties  . They are so cute, and I would much prefer a black and white cat to a plain coloured cat. Their markings are all different even if they are the same colour as other cats too.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi

I really don't understand why either! Black, white, Ginger, brown, blue, yellow pink! whatever!! it really is not important to me, I'm a Cat lover so makes no difference to me!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Both of mine are "unfashionable" cats.

Spartacus is all black, very sleek... Gorgeous!!!

Hercules is a black and White cat with beautiful markings. VERY cheeky and knows he is a stunner!!! When we got him from e rescue (having gone to get a ginger cat) we were told that the rescue had a call from a prospective owner who was only interested in the ginger kitten and wouldn't consider a black and White kitten. I personally think he is stunning!

Who wouldn't want that ball of goo?

Hercules


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have always loved black cats. I have had 2 in my life - Coco, he was actually my grandmother's cat that we inherited when she died and Thompson (Toppy). Both of them were very similar in looks (completely black with a tiny white spot on their chest) and temperament (very affectionate but shy with strangers).

To be honest, when Toppy died, I was looking for something completely different. I ended up with 2 almost completely white cats (I actually wanted 2 tabbies but Portia and Lola appeared!) and I had never even considered a black and white cat until I got Darcy last December. He is a very handsome boy - his markings are almost perfectly symmetrical (his face is a bit lopsided but this just makes him look cuter!). So now I am a (late) convert to the black and white cat.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Message from Cats Protection on FB...

"Sadly, black cats are often ignored and remain with us for longer than others so we are holding a Black Cat Awareness Day on Thursday 27 October. To really get peoples attention, we will be running an online campaign on that day, but we need your help to make it a success! "

I will support the campaign but I will need to stop my husband from going into the branch and collecting a cat called Bear that he fell in love with


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Lumboo said:


> Message from Cats Protection on FB...
> 
> "Sadly, black cats are often ignored and remain with us for longer than others so we are holding a Black Cat Awareness Day on Thursday 27 October. To really get peoples attention, we will be running an online campaign on that day, but we need your help to make it a success! "
> 
> I will support the campaign but I will need to stop my husband from going into the branch and collecting a cat called Bear that he fell in love with


I cannot understand why this is as I think they are beautiful I had an all black for 20 years I now have Mikki who is black and White and baby Max who is a really strange colour he looks black in some lights and black tabby in others he also has a White and grey disc under his chin and has a grey undercoat even my vet could not describe what colour he is or going to be but she did say he would not go a light colour as I was worried if he changed to much it would cause problems with my insurance  but getting back on track I don't think you can beat a shiny black coat I think it is gorgeous oh I better not forget to mention Tiga even though he is not black lol

Viv xx


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

mollymo said:


> We always choose the black cats they are so sleek and beautiful
> 
> Here is Abbey who is 17 she is sat in front of the screen right now in a couple of the pics


I hope Kizzi (who is 3 this week) looks as lovely at 17!!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting article in The Sun today:

The paw relations | The Sun |News

I love my black and white moggies!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Reading that article and the comments on it. I sort of agree that black and b/w cats get a bad rep - and I would love a long haired black smoke next but . . . I think saying that you should have a cat and not be at all bothered by your personal preference in looks isn't right. If you went to a rescue centre and were given a cat rather than choosing it - I don't think it's right. It's like saying you couldn't choose your hubby or boyfriend - okay you might like black hair, blue eyes (my choice) but we have a surplus of brown haired, brown eyes so that's what you have to have. A cat can live over 20 years you need to like it.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

spid said:


> I think saying that you should have a cat and not be at all bothered by your personal preference in looks isn't right. If you went to a rescue centre and were given a cat rather than choosing it - I don't think it's right. It's like saying you couldn't choose your hubby or boyfriend - okay you might like black hair, blue eyes (my choice) but we have a surplus of brown haired, brown eyes so that's what you have to have. A cat can live over 20 years you need to like it.


It depends whether looks are important to you, I guess. Personally, I don't care what a cat looks like. It's all about personality for me.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

lulubel said:


> It depends whether looks are important to you, I guess. Personally, I don't care what a cat looks like. It's all about personality for me.


I had a black and white and black cat before and I loved them. I actually went to a rescue looking for a black kitty but my two naughty gingers were deemed more suitable for me.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

When we saw Cleo, it was between her and a Tortie that the rescue had whittled it down to...

The words "She is a black and white nervous cat whilst the other is a tortie who is demanding attention - she will be homed quicker" went through my head!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lulubel said:


> It depends whether looks are important to you, I guess. Personally, I don't care what a cat looks like. It's all about personality for me.


true - but . . . I don't fancy brown haired, brown eyed lads - don't know why but never have - I also love black cats, and tuxedo cats but not so keen on splodgy black and whites/ nor splodgy white and tabby - and I think that when you go to see these cats you rarely see their true personality - either they have been in cages too long, or were abused, or are kittens and haven't developed their personalities yet. so you can't really choose on that - so if you like ginger and whites, or torties, or have a penchant for blues then why not choose those - at least then if they turn out to be horrors you can say - but at least I choose him/ her and I think he's pretty - than going well it never was my favourite colour anyway. I think in that situation you would find people more likely to give them up again or abandon them because they had less choice in them.

I adored my black tortie girl - I was lucky to see her once a day she was so shy - but those glimpses I got of her glossy long black and ginger fur well made up for it - I adored her and her colour. If she had been a short haired splodgy white and tabby I wouldn't have looked forward as much to seeing her. Harsh I know but that's just how it is - and therefore I don't think rescues should force people to have a colour they would rather not. And I know some people really don't like gingers for example.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

spid said:


> I think that when you go to see these cats you rarely see their true personality - either they have been in cages too long, or were abused, or are kittens and haven't developed their personalities yet. so you can't really choose on that - so if you like ginger and whites, or torties, or have a penchant for blues then why not choose those - at least then if they turn out to be horrors you can say - but at least I choose him/ her and I think he's pretty - than going well it never was my favourite colour anyway. I think in that situation you would find people more likely to give them up again or abandon them because they had less choice in them.


I'm not sure how to reply to that, to be honest, except to say it seems incredibly shallow to me. It makes a cat sound like a "thing" rather than a feline person. I really don't look at hair colour, or eye colour because those things aren't of any interest to me. It's what I see when I look into those eyes that matters. Same when I was dating as well.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

My Tigglywiggly Is a tuxedo girl, she's my princess and my sweetheart. All I knew is that I wanted an older cat- though she ended up only being a year and a half when I got her. When we went to pick her up, and I saw her for the first time she put her paw through the bars and tugged at my jumper, and that was it, she melted my heart.

We had 7 months or so of awful behaviour, spitting, biting, scratching, growling- really difficult times- but we stuck with her, and she stuck with us, and with a lot of patience she is now a beautifully loving little cat. Her two year gotcha day was August 15th :001_wub:

I don't care what they look like, it's their little soul that matters


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lulubel said:


> I'm not sure how to reply to that, to be honest, except to say it seems incredibly shallow to me. It makes a cat sound like a "thing" rather than a feline person. I really don't look at hair colour, or eye colour because those things aren't of any interest to me. It's what I see when I look into those eyes that matters. Same when I was dating as well.


Yes it is - (and remember I DO like black cats) BUT . .. . that is how many people think - SO . . . isn't it better they get a cat they like the look of, than not and then get rid of it because something prettier comes along?

When I was dating obviously personality was a huge thing - but you need the initial attraction first to even start talking to someone - and unfortunately when I was chatted up by a forty something, balding, paunchy, sweaty, guy at the age of 22 - despite his amazing repartee (sic) I wasn't interested and spent the rest of the night with a rather nice younger, lither, more handsome man who almost had a great personality. Same when I met hubby , somehow ended up being chatted to by two guys, one with black hair green eyes (instant attraction) and one with brown hair and brown eyes (no initial attraction) - however, the black hair guy was sweet, pleasant and wonderful and the other guy - despite being more traditionally handsome and a bit taller, and richer had that sliminess I don't like. But I needed that initial attraction to start talking - for many people they need that in a pet too - yes it's shallow - but that's the world we live in now and to prevent further abandonments I personally think it is better to let them have the cat they like the look of if possible so there is less chance of it going wrong later.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

lulubel said:


> I'm not sure how to reply to that, to be honest, except to say it seems incredibly shallow to me. It makes a cat sound like a "thing" rather than a feline person. I really don't look at hair colour, or eye colour because those things aren't of any interest to me. It's what I see when I look into those eyes that matters. Same when I was dating as well.


Thats what made me choose Amy & Amber. It was there nature and the way they played with my toys I brought with plus Amber climbed into my cat carrier by herself saying take me .


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

My first ever pet when I was young was a black and white tuxedo, collected in a cardboard box tied up with string from my Aunt who got her from the neighbouring farm. 

My next one was adopted, very old and not healthy, he was also a tuxedo.

Finally found our boy on a rescue site, black and white, tuxedo, no tail, huge personality. I saw his photo and knew he was for me.

I would have taken another black/white or black, needing a home, to be his friend, he is a very friendly boy, but Maisie found us and moved in, would never have chosen her for her tabby & white colour, she is lovely, but if she hadn't turned up my plan was a blobby black and white or black from the local rescue.

My first choice is always black and white.

Rehoming centres seem to assume that people want the 'prettier' colours for some reason.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

i must admit that back when i decided i wanted a cat in my mind i pictured a tabbie or a ginger cat.

but then i went to the cpl foster lady's place and i think she sensed that i didnt have a clue what i really wanted lol. 
in fact she pretty much chose for me. that was black and white tuxedo cat gizmo and i loved her so much i went back to the lady a couple of months later for another cat.
again she pretty much told me which cat to take based on the fact he had been overlooked for a long time. so i went home with a mostly black and abit of white billy.
looking back i think she was a wise old lady finding homes for a couple of less popular cats (to the daft girl that didnt know what she wanted) while she had the chance.

i think if i was in the market for another cat i wouldnt let myself be told which cat to take but i probably would make the consious decision to have black and white again because i know they are the least popular


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Our local cp have just posted that they have 220 cats looking for homes and at keast half of them are black and black & white.

I went in looking for a big black cat and thats what we got not long after we got a gorgeous black and white girl and we wouldnt change them for the world


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Our local cp have just posted that they have *220 cats looking for homes *and at keast half of them are black and black & white.
> 
> I went in looking for a big black cat and thats what we got not long after we got a gorgeous black and white girl and we wouldnt change them for the world


 so sad


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> I noticed this too when I was working in rescue - every cat bar one was black or B&W. I totally fell in love with a 7 year old B&W stunner called Linford - I would have taken him in a shot if it wasn't for my tabby terrorist.
> 
> I don't understand the dislike of black and B&W cats. I have the most gorgeous full black cat, he's honestly like no other cat I've ever seen. Jazz is the most expressive gentle giant who's never growled or scratched in his life. He lives to be petted, he never stops purring and his favourite thing is to sit in your lap while you sing to him (he's a bit odd!). He's getting on a bit now so sometimes comes back indoors with mucky paws - how many other cats would let you hold them with one hand while washing their feet under the tap? He's ace, my littlest best mate.
> 
> ...


Jazz is one of the most handsome cats I have seen. He looks so healthy!
I adore black and black/white cats and I think this is because my first cat ever was white an black, Pepe. I could dress her up in dolls' clothes and take her in my dolls' pram round to my friends where we changed her outfit many times before bundling her back in the pram to go home! Pepe was a legend. My husband still accuses me of having a Pepe wake 30 years after she died!

It's funny, but on doing the maths 50% of all the cats I have had have been black or black/ white. Every one of them was a sweetheart who never scratched or bit!


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

LibraLass said:


> Heres my cat Kizzi, she looks a bit like Shammykebabs.
> 
> Kizzi is 3 years old today and is our 1st cat.
> 
> ...


Oh Kizzi is very beautiful too. Those amber eyes against that black velvet coat, stunning!!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Merenwenrago said:


> Not sure why but I loved my black cat Chloe
> 
> There seems to also be a lot of black cats at our SPCA also
> 
> ...


Bah! Too cute. :smile5::smile5::smile5:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Our local cp have just posted that they have 220 cats looking for homes and at keast half of them are black and black & white.
> 
> I went in looking for a big black cat and thats what we got not long after we got a gorgeous black and white girl and we wouldnt change them for the world


Not sure if it will work - heres the link

http://m.facewww.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3792120/The-paw-relations.html&h=5AQCMy9JB&refid=7


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> Just curious to know as the rescues are FULL of them.
> 
> I was one of those people who said I wanted ginger and tabby cats and definately not a black cat. My reason were;
> 
> ...


I imagine there are a few reasons. I think black and white is the most common colour so makes sense you see more of them and people also tend to not want the more common colours as with most things in life. Also and I really dont know if this is an issue, maybe some people dont want them because in folklore witches are known to have black cats.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

I wanted a black and white cause Postman Pat had one - Jess! lol !!


But when I got to the rescue to see the litter, as I said earlier in my post -Kizzi chose us, so we had an all-black. She has been a darling, and is 3 this week.

I agree there are more black/ black and white ones needing homing simply because there are more of that colour born, and for no other reason.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

We've had mostly black or black and white cats. Out of 10 cats, 3 back been black and 3 have been black and white.

I can't understand why someone would not chose a sweet black cat over a more aloff can of another colour.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Snippet said:


> We've had mostly black or black and white cats. Out of 10 cats, 3 back been black and 3 have been black and white.
> 
> I can't understand why someone would not chose a sweet black cat over a more aloff can of another colour.


no neither can I! But then I wouldn't chose an aloof cat of ANY colour.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Snippet said:


> We've had mostly black or black and white cats. Out of 10 cats, 3 back been black and 3 have been black and white.
> 
> I can't understand why someone would not chose a sweet black cat over a more aloff can of another colour.


For me it is 5/10 were full tortoise-shells which all had bad luck  maybe I should have gone for all blacks maybe they are more lucky.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Merenwenrago said:


> For me it is 5/10 were full tortoise-shells which all had bad luck  maybe I should have gone for all blacks maybe they are more lucky.


my parents had about 8 blacks or black and whites in a row - they all either got run over early or came down with horrid diseases very young. They seemed to forever to be replacing them! Then they got a brown tabby and she is now about 15 years old! Weird!

I've had - 2 full black, 4 b/w, 3 torties, 2 ginger, 2 blue tabby, 1 blue and white.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

spid said:


> my parents had about 8 blacks or black and whites in a row - they all either got run over early or came down with horrid diseases very young. They seemed to forever to be replacing them! Then they got a brown tabby and she is now about 15 years old! Weird!
> 
> I've had - 2 full black, 4 b/w, 3 torties, 2 ginger, 2 blue tabby, 1 blue and white.


weird sounds exactly the same as my torties maybe having all the same causes bad luck and variety is good luck.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Merenwenrago said:


> weird sounds exactly the same as my torties maybe having all the same causes bad luck and variety is good luck.


we had - 1 full black got cancer at the age of 6, 1 full black got run over at 4, 1 b/w we fostered cos she was being thrown on the street by her previous owner and found her a home at a nearby farm, 2 b/w kittens which hubby was so allergic too they went back to the shelter (then we got a black and one of the b/w instead - shorthaired though - from the same shelter), 1 tortie and white - stolen at 6 months, 1 black tortie - missing in action aged 2, 1 blue and white (sister in law was looking after him for us and GAVE HIM AWAY!:cursing, 1 blue tabby (vicious bugger, hated living with us and we ended up rehoming her to a farm and she loved it there! And loved the people), 1 ginger - killed on the road aged 6, 1 ginger, 1 blue tabby and 1 tortie - still with me.

It reads badly really:blush2: - but now we keep them in much more, we have a cat run in the garden too.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

spid said:


> we had - 1 full black got cancer at the age of 6, 1 full black got run over at 4, 1 b/w we fostered cos she was being thrown on the street by her previous owner and found her a home at a nearby farm, 2 b/w kittens which hubby was so allergic too they went back to the shelter (then we got a black and one of the b/w instead - shorthaired though - from the same shelter), 1 tortie and white - stolen at 6 months, 1 black tortie - missing in action aged 2, 1 blue and white (sister in law was looking after him for us and GAVE HIM AWAY!:cursing, 1 blue tabby (vicious bugger, hated living with us and we ended up rehoming her to a farm and she loved it there! And loved the people), 1 ginger - killed on the road aged 6, 1 ginger, 1 blue tabby and 1 tortie - still with me.
> 
> It reads badly really:blush2: - but now we keep them in much more, we have a cat run in the garden too.


Luckily only one of my cats have been hit by a car and that was Chloe - Black & White and he never got hit when he was with us he got stolen by the neighbours with their lovely food (They are in a busy street) she also overfed him so much that when he came back here the first time he was so fat instead of slim and trim. The second time we said to her to stop feeding him then he returned back to normal.

Rest were failed OP's like spaying etc. or they went missing although Joy died from a hornet sting and she was so young at 6 - 7 weeks and thats the first and only time we have ever seen a hornet here.

Actually come to think about I am sure my torties which went missing were taken by the neighbours in our area also . Since they were not taken to the SPCA or hit by cars.

So Ducati and Cheetah could be alive in some neighbours house which irks me a lot.

That must suck that your sister-in-law gave your cat away.


----------



## Ju Ju (Sep 5, 2011)

Here are my two black and white beauties and their proud surrogate tabby dad..you have to see them to believe them!!!..


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

This is my boy


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> I will need to stop my husband from going into the branch and collecting a cat called Bear that he fell in love with


Why??????  What's wrong with having three cats....???? Go on, let hubby go get him, it's all in a good cause. You know you REALLY want to.....



Iheartcats said:


> Interesting article in The Sun today:
> 
> The paw relations | The Sun |News


So we have a journalist on PF do we......??? Too much of a coincidence methinks  

I have been paying close attention to the cats in my street since this thread came up and we must surely buck the trend for not having black or b/w cats....

Three cats live down the road from us - Black or b/w.
Ex scabby neighbours who have moved a few doors along - All their cats were black or b/w.
New neighbours - b/w cat.
Two doors along - b/w cat and a ginger/white cats.
Moggy Towers - black cat, white cat ginger cat.
Peoples across the road - ginger cat.

Must be a lot of witches in out street!!!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Why??????  What's wrong with having three cats....???? Go on, let hubby go get him, it's all in a good cause. You know you REALLY want to.....
> 
> So we have a journalist on PF do we......??? Too much of a coincidence methinks
> 
> ...


You can soon add a black smoke w/ silver and a blue/silver tabby w/ white to your list too soon. They decided 4am was a FANTASTIC time to start racing around the flat!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

missye87 said:


> You can soon add a black smoke w/ silver and a blue/silver tabby w/ white to your list too soon. They decided 4am was a FANTASTIC time to start racing around the flat!


Abby is very happy at this news and has rushed off to find a nice wee cosy corner whre she can snuggle up with her gorgeous Storm.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Why??????  What's wrong with having three cats....???? Go on, let hubby go get him, it's all in a good cause. You know you REALLY want to.....


Bear found a new home, and so did the disabled cat I fell in love with 

No, two cats, one fish, one son, one husband is enough for me right now. (I am sure husband will be glad to hear one husband is enough!)

Now, if our planned move out of London goes according to plan then I might be open to another feline friend.....


----------



## Berger (Jan 5, 2011)

maisiecat said:


> This is my boy


He's sweet. Looks quite a lot like Boris. He's only 1 and a half


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

My Kizzi is in LOVE with Boris and wants his babies...


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Cleo........


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am going to look at a little fluffy black girl tomorrow


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

What's not to love? I Adore all the cats on this thread! Here's my Pheebs.


----------

